# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Facebook

## delarbol

Pregunta ??
tenemos facebook :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
gracias

----------


## delarbol

Pues  deberíamos tener uno para conocernos un poco más   :Smile: 
Que alguien se anime 
Yo soy muy torpe
Pero contad con mi apoyo 
Gracias  :Cool: 
Y opinar  sobre el tema si no es procedente. Sr.moderadores
Gracias otra vez  :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Pregunta ??
> tenemos facebook
> gracias


Pues creo que no. Algunos foreros sí que tienen, pero el Foro en sí no.

Yo personalmente no tengo cuenta en Facebook, ni Twitter. Ni tengo ganas de tenerla.

----------


## Xuquer

> Pues creo que no. Algunos foreros sí que tienen, pero el Foro en sí no.
> 
> Yo personalmente no tengo cuenta en Facebook, ni Twitter. Ni tengo gasnas de tenerla.



Ostras Luján, en eso somos hermanos gemelos  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

seguramente es miedo a lo desconocido pero me da un nosequé  :Confused: 

A lo mejor lo descubro y me gusta pero de momento  :Embarrassment:

----------


## santy

Pues como llevarais como yo dos días intentando saber como cojo.... funciona porque a mi señora esposa la han invitado al facebook ese, para ver unas fotos de su sobrina y primero tengo que aprender yo para explicárselo a ella, y será muy facil, pero no me gusta una m.....,  :Confused:  :Confused: . A mi que no me saquen de este foro y del hotmail :Big Grin:

----------


## sergi1907

Yo estuve en Facebook una semana y m borré, no megusta :Frown: 

En este foro estoy como en casa y ya está bien :Smile: 

Un saludo

----------


## Luján

> Ostras Luján, en eso somos hermanos gemelos 
> 
> seguramente es miedo a lo desconocido pero me da un nosequé 
> 
> A lo mejor lo descubro y me gusta pero de momento



A mí me pasa al contrario: Yo sí que conozco cómo funcionan esas redes sociales, y por eso no las quiero ver ni en pintura.  :Wink:

----------


## delarbol

! Pero bueno esto es increíble señores! 
Que estamos en Internet en el 2010 y hay que avanzar
Hoy en estas redes hay como en botica, un poco de todo y las hay buenas y menos buenas pero cuando encendemos el PC sabemos supuestamente hacia donde vamos y es por eso que desde el 1995 que tengo Internet he aprendido donde no me interesa ir pero reconozco que todo forma parte de la red.
En mi propuesta propongo un medio que cada uno elige el nivel de intimidad hacia los demás pero a su vez nos permite mostrarnos con orgullo de participar y  representar un vinculo que nos apasiona y nos quita tantas horas de sueño como Ebalses.net
Pido apoyo para mi propuesta
Y siempre con un tono desenfadado buen humor y sin animo de ofender
Os recuerdo a los inmovilistas que la TV analógica se acaba
Saludos y sonrisas para todos
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Luján

> ! Pero bueno esto es increíble señores! 
> Que estamos en Internet en el 2010 y hay que avanzar
> Hoy en estas redes hay como en botica, un poco de todo y las hay buenas y menos buenas pero cuando encendemos el PC sabemos supuestamente hacia donde vamos y es por eso que desde el 1995 que tengo Internet he aprendido donde no me interesa ir pero reconozco que todo forma parte de la red.
> En mi propuesta propongo un medio que cada uno elige el nivel de intimidad hacia los demás pero a su vez nos permite mostrarnos con orgullo de participar y  representar un vinculo que nos apasiona y nos quita tantas horas de sueño como Ebalses.net
> Pido apoyo para mi propuesta
> Y siempre con un tono desenfadado buen humor y sin animo de ofender
> Os recuerdo a los inmovilistas que la TV analógica se acaba
> Saludos y sonrisas para todos


Si, la TV analógica se acaba, desgraciadamente.

Yo no soy inmovilista, al contrario. Trabajo con ordenadores y modelos numéricos de ultima generacion y me gusta. Lo que quiero decir es que el progreso no siempre es bueno. En el caso de la TV-Digital (yo tampoco quiero ofender) el cambio no me ha aportado nada nuevo.

Y las redes sociales..... no digo que no deban existir, digo que no es necesario que yo esté allí.

Si el Administrador cree conveniente crear un grupo de Embalses.net en Facebook o en cualquier otra, no me opongo. Pero dudo que yo participe.

¿Para qué queremos un grupo en facebook si casi todo lo que se hace allí se puede hacer aquí?

----------


## Xuquer

> Si, la TV analógica se acaba, desgraciadamente.
> 
> Yo no soy inmovilista, al contrario. Trabajo con ordenadores y modelos numéricos de ultima generacion y me gusta. Lo que quiero decir es que el progreso no siempre es bueno. En el caso de la TV-Digital (yo tampoco quiero ofender) el cambio no me ha aportado nada nuevo.
> 
> Y las redes sociales..... no digo que no deban existir, digo que no es necesario que yo esté allí.
> 
> Si el Administrador cree conveniente crear un grupo de Embalses.net en Facebook o en cualquier otra, no me opongo. Pero dudo que yo participe.
> 
> ¿Para qué queremos un grupo en facebook si casi todo lo que se hace allí se puede hacer aquí?




Suscribo lo dicho escepto lo de la TV digital, en mi caso he empeorado la recepción, es un desastre(*) hasta que lo pulan el tema, aún asi reconozco que hacia falta hacer algo para que un porcentaje de españoles que no podían ver algunos canales y otros que ni siquiera  veían nada de televisión, ahora puedan tener acceso, en pleno siglo XXI creo que es de ley  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

(*) aclarar que mi instalación particular está perfecta, tengo una mala recepción por el emplazamiento de la vivienda, no se puede vivir en el centro de la ciudad en una casa unifamiliar rodeado de edificios altos  :Big Grin: 

salu2  :Wink:

----------


## sergi1907

Hombre con la TDT hemos descubierto un montón de canales de televenta y unos concursos con chicas gritando "llama ahora" que deben ser interesantísimos :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Luján

> Hombre con la TDT hemos descubierto un montón de canales de televenta y unos concursos con chicas gritando "llama ahora" que deben ser interesantísimos



Esos también estaban ya en la analógica.  :Big Grin: 

Xúquer, a eso es al o que me refiero: antes con la analógica si había interferencias, pues oías un poco de ruido, y veías un poco de "nieve", pero podías seguir viendo lo que fuera. Con la TVD si hay interferencias, pues te quedas con la tele a cuadros, literalmente.

Y la programación de los canales.... mejor ni hablar.

----------


## pevema

Desde luego, estais hechos unos carca que no veas. :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
La verdad, yo llevo cerca de 10 años usando internet y no estoy en ninguna red social, no se, me da yuyu.

Un saludo

----------


## delarbol

Pero sed valientes y probar a abriros una cuenta en Factbook o en la que queráis y nos abrimos un grupo donde nos identifiquemos como lo que somos, amantes de la naturaleza y de su principal elemento el agua de una manera global y dando a conocer que existe este fantástico sitio donde todos aportamos nuestra gota de agua.
Y para los yuyus diré que esto es como tu PC, que encuentras lo que tú pones y nadie va mas aya de estos límites.
Quiero reiterar que esto es siempre en el máximo respeto hacia todas las opiniones y como no, al mejor sentido del humor y la cordialidad
 :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Pues...yo voy a defender la postura de que tenemos de convivir con las redes sociales como bien dice Delarbol. Estamos en un mundo mediático y lleno de información, la herramienta que es internet en ese sentido es poner a disposición de cualquiera esa información, dejando a un lado el debate de si se manipula, si se falsea, si se hace un uso indebido de ella, el hecho fundamental es que gracias a internet he encontrado mucha información a la que de principio no he dado suficiente veracidad hasta poder confrontarla con otro tipo de datos y cuando han sido varias opiniones las que han coincidido es entonces cuando dicha información ha tomado un caracter bastante veraz.
Las redes sociales son un buen motivo para compartir muchas cuestiones y tambien son una buena forma de conocer a personas que quizás como yo no tengan, bien por su trabajo, bien por su residencia, bien por otros motivos personales, oportunidad de hacerlo de otra guisa.
Está en cada uno saber los límites hasta donde se puede llegar y evitar pasarlos, esta lección es buena aplicarla no solo en internet sino en la vida misma, conduciendo un vehículo, escalando una montaña, fotografiando una presa...siempre existirán normas y reglas de juego, creo que si somos un poco lógicos y justos , llegaremos a aprovechar los recursos que tenemos a nuestro alrededor y lo más importante de todo...llegaremos a compartirlos para que esa riqueza intelectual de cada uno sea aun mayor si cabe.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo

Jose Luis.

----------


## delarbol

Gracias por apoyo José Luis pero visto lo visto creo que por ahora la idea no cuenta con el entusiasmo que pensaba y por el contrario se perfilan montañas que sinceramente no voy a escalar porque uno viene a informarse, divertirse como un hobby pero nada mas lejano que tener que intentar convencer a nadie que no quiere ser convencido.
Gracias a todos por vuestro tiempo y por mi parte doy por zanjado este tema.
 :Smile:

----------

